# 2015 IFC Section 507.2.1 and NFPA 24 definition of "private"fire service main.



## khsmith55 (Feb 5, 2020)

4 Story Apartment Building, NFPA 13 Sprinkler System, Type VA Construction. Reference 2015 IFC, Section 507.2.1 and NFPA 24 (2013 and 2019 Editions). Could someone please provide me with a definition of a *private* service main (is there a definition in NFPA 24) as opposed to a "*public*" service main. The water/fire supply is provided by the Municipal Water Authority (which I might consider a "public" service, not a "private"). The Plan Reviewer has referenced 2019 NFPA 24 Section 10.4.3.1, the "adopted" Edition is the 2013 (IFC Chapter 80) which I can not find a similar reference to.
Thanks in advance for your help.

Ken


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2020)

I would say private/ public is in the eye of the beholder.


In our city the city owns all water mains, fire hydrants. 

Where a tap is made for the fire sprinkler main only, that is private.

Other cities I have worked in,,,  once it crosses the property line everything is private, mains and fire hydrants.


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2020)

So with all that said 


What does the plan reviewer want you to do??


----------



## khsmith55 (Feb 5, 2020)

Update, having read the definition in NFPA 24 it appears once the water service (domestic or fire) crosses the lot line it is a "private service line". The ME has indicated the service entering the building on the opposite side of the mechanical room (40' away, > 10' permitted). Looking at options now. Run the fire line "around" the building or run the fire line in an open trench for the 40' through the building or find a reasonable alternate location for a riser room. Thanks for all the help.

Ken


----------



## RLGA (Feb 5, 2020)

From NFPA 24 (2019 edition):

*3.3.13 Private Fire Service Main. *A private fire service main, as used in this standard, is that pipe and its appurtenances on private property that is between a source of water and the base of the system riser for water-based fire-protection systems; between a source of water and inlets fo foam-making systems; between a source of water and the base elbow of private hydrants or monitor nozzles; and used as fire pump suction and discharge piping, beginning at the inlet side of the check valve on a gravity or pressure tank.​


----------

